# Mother in law doesn't like me



## Critter (Oct 7, 2009)

My husband and I were married in May and before we got married my mother in law really liked me and praised me for being a good person. His family lives in a very small town and gossip is a big part of their lives. We moved to a neighboring (bigger) city when we got married because I was in school there and he has always told me that he didn't want his family to live there because of this reason.

Since my husband and I have been having some problems and they have been aired in front of some of his friends, someone has gone and told his mother that I am a B**** and that I don't treat him well. 

We were at a family gathering last Sunday and she barely even spoke to me. In fact, I saw her and her sister in law tucked away in a corner somewhere and every time I looked over at them, she would be looking at me and quickly look away. After numerous attempts to speak to my mother in law and being brushed off by her, I asked my husband if we could leave, to which he agreed. 

On our way home, I told him how things felt very weird and I thought something was going on. Then yesterday he told me that someone (one of his friends) had said something to his Mom. Now, I am MORTIFIED! I feel very stupid for acting out in front of his friends and can't stand that they have nothing better to do than gossip about their own friend. I don't event think I can show my face in front of any of them again. 

My husband says that he is going to talk to them and let them know that we have been having problems and that they should keep to themselves but I'm still not sure what to do, myself. 

Should I call his mother and assure her that things are ok? I don't feel like it is any of her business and I am shocked that she would believe something about us that we didn't tell her directly. 

What should I do about this so called "friend" who is going around outing all of our issues to everyone?

Should I just worry about our personal issues and forget all of the gossip and people causing problems? I'm worried that this situation will alienate my husband from all of his friends.

I just need a little advice. I know I was in the wrong for being rude to him in front of others and I wish I could take it back but all I can do now is change myself and never let it happen again. 

I realize that others judge based on our worst side so I just don't know if they will ever forget what I did.

Thanks!


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Critter said:


> I know I was in the wrong for being rude to him in front of others and I wish I could take it back but all I can do now is change myself and never let it happen again.


:iagree:with what you said

you sound like a good person who made an honest mistake.

learn from it and move on.

your husband should have a talk with his mother about this unfortuante mishap, not you.

it's his family, he should straighten it out.

ps i hope you carried some food home with you since you left the outing early:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Critter (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL! We left after we ate.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree...he needs to be the one to talk to her.

Keep your chin up...and this friend need to go bye-bye. You cannot treat people like that.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Oh honey I feel your pain. My in laws live on gossip and drama. It doesn't matter who its about, or if it even concerns them, I get at least 3 phone calls a day about something goin on in the family that has nothing to do with me nor my husband. If my husband and I get into a disagreement in front of them, his mom tries to instigate the issue into something more then it should be. 

I think your husband should deal with his mom, she shouldn't listen to hear say, not all of it is true. It was wrong of this friend to go run their mouth about something that was none of their business, to me, this isn't a real friend. Just work out your kinks with your husband and don't worry about what others say, you know what the truth is and that's all that matters. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Critter, I hear you. It is like that with my in laws, but up until five years ago, I rarely saw them as we always lived at least four hundred miles away. Now, we only live forty five miles away, and boy did their true colors begin showing.


----------



## Critter (Oct 7, 2009)

I figured I wouldn't be the only one with this issue. It's just hard because she loved me so much before! And I'm shocked that she would believe heresay! Well, last night I found out it was one of his BROTHERS who said that! So that's a whole new ball game. 

Although, the 5 brothers have been known to throw each other under the bus from time to time. Hubs said he was gonna have a talk with him but I'm staying out of it!

He talked with his mom and she acted like she didn't know anything but I think she just got scared cuz he brought it up to her and tried to play stupid like she didn't know anything. 

DRAMA!!


----------

